# xdm start "automatisch"

## water

Na de bootstrap van Gentoo 1.4 start XDM automatisch, terwijl dit niet in rc.conf geregeld is. Maar waar dan wel? Hoe kan ik eventueel in console zoeken op de inhoud van de files?

----------

## Oortje

 *water wrote:*   

> Na de bootstrap van Gentoo 1.4 start XDM automatisch, terwijl dit niet in rc.conf geregeld is. Maar waar dan wel? Hoe kan ik eventueel in console zoeken op de inhoud van de files?

 

Default runlevel in /etc/inittab?

 Console:

```
id:3:initdefault:
```

X:

```
id:5:initdefault:
```

----------

## water

Normaal (iig volgens de desktop configurationsguide) bepaal je in rc.conf welke displaymanager er wordt geladen. Terwijl er in rc.conf niets staat, wordt wel xdm geladen. Ik ga vanavond iig even inittab checken. Misschien dat daar ook nog iets in staat.

----------

## Niek

Probeer eens:

```
rc-update del xdm
```

Hiermee verwijder je xdm uit de te starten services bij het booten.

----------

## voidzero

 *Oortje wrote:*   

>  *water wrote:*   Na de bootstrap van Gentoo 1.4 start XDM automatisch, terwijl dit niet in rc.conf geregeld is. Maar waar dan wel? Hoe kan ik eventueel in console zoeken op de inhoud van de files? 
> 
> Default runlevel in /etc/inittab?
> 
>  Console:
> ...

 

Afaik doet gentoo hier niet aan.

----------

## H-Pi

..gentoo hanteert haar eigen runlevels, je kan ze ook zelf maken, zo heb ik bijv. "boot", "default", "nonetwork" en "single", het valt mij op dat veel gentoo-gebruikers dat niet eens weten

zorgen dat  iets gestart wordt gaat met "rc-update add <iets> <runlevel>"

en zorgen dat iets niet meer gestart wordt gaat met "rc-update del <iets> <eventueel runlevel>"

xdm eruit gooien gaat dus met "rc-update del xdm", maar dat werd al gezegd

en ik zou dus niet in de 1 - 7 runlevels gaan kloten, maar gewoon in de gentoo-runlevels blijven

----------

## voidzero

 *H-Pi wrote:*   

> ..gentoo hanteert haar eigen runlevels, je kan ze ook zelf maken, zo heb ik bijv. "boot", "default", "nonetwork" en "single", het valt mij op dat veel gentoo-gebruikers dat niet eens weten

 

I knew that, maar alleen niet hoe je omschakelt van de ene naar de andere runlevel. init 5 is net zo default als init 3?

 *H-Pi wrote:*   

> xdm eruit gooien gaat dus met "rc-update del xdm", maar dat werd al gezegd

 

Mja don't forget the runlevel  :Wink: 

----------

## H-Pi

 *vocis wrote:*   

> I knew that, maar alleen niet hoe je omschakelt van de ene naar de andere runlevel. init 5 is net zo default als init 3?

 

ja ok, maar dat was in dit probleem ook niet van belang

 *vocis wrote:*   

> Mja don't forget the runlevel 

 

maar is het niet zo dat als je geen runlevel meegeeft, xdm dan uit alle levels gegooid wordt? dan hoef je bij "rc-update del ..."dus niet per se altijd een runlevel mee te gevenLast edited by H-Pi on Wed Sep 18, 2002 10:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## voidzero

 *H-Pi wrote:*   

> maar is het niet zo dat  als je geen runlevel meegeeft xdm dan uit alle levels gegooid wordt? dan hoef je bij del dus niet per se altijd een runlevel mee t egeven

 

Zo leert men nog eens bij  :Cool: 

Mark

----------

